# adding a second keyboard to my pc



## zaknbou (Nov 4, 2007)

hi guys.....well i was thinking if i could add another usb keyboard (text input ASDF....)to my system, does xp recognize them both ? i need to place another keyboard near my midi controller that is located a little far from the screen ? there is  kvm switch but i didn't like it needs every time to switch between keyboard 1 and 2 ...i just need to duplicate my first keyboard...what shall i do ....any help ...thanks in advance ...


----------



## pc-tech (Nov 4, 2007)

should work my 2nd keyboard worked on my xp


----------



## CamBlack (Nov 5, 2007)

I also used to have two keyboards that worked just fine. I dont do it anymore... but just thought I would give my input.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes you can, if they are USB then you can add several and they can all be used to input data, even at the same time.


----------



## The_Other_One (Nov 5, 2007)

There are programs out there that can use two mice.  And I know my wireless presentation remote installs as a "USB keyboard" for some of the functionality.


----------

